# 6x8' blind



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

I made a couple from recycled materials this spring. They're in the woods now. But not that fancy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice. I have been debating building one as well. Trying to figure out what design I will make. One thing that needs A LOT of planning is the window design and placement. I looked at a commercial made blind yesterday, and it would work great for rifle, no so much for archery. You could stand up inside and had lots of room. The Windows however were too low which would make you have to bend over or sit to shoot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PJC60 (Jan 4, 2017)

Start of one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

i wanted to make sure that you could shoot in all directions with a bow and that is why I have the corners angled (all 4). They are 36 x 12" and I ordered windows from Deerview, which will arrive next week. This is mainly for a late season blind for late December and January for my 12 year old son. It will be elevated 10' off the ground using the steel corner supports.


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Great idea!!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Curtdawg88 (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice! You definitely paid more attention to detail than I did with mine. Also, your dimensions are better. Mine is around 5.5’ by 4.75’ at the base and could definitely be bigger...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I like how you handled the corners and didn't have to deal with building a more complicated roof


----------



## huntwithbow4me (Nov 29, 2013)

Handicap porti potty bolted to a 1/4" thick 4' angle steel frame, with 3 16"X44" shooting windows perfect for crossbow or rifle.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

I should have added these at the end of last season. Three bucks were taken out of this stand. One by my son and two by friends. Here is a picture of my son's buck killed the first day of youth season.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## polarishunter0 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thats a nice stand. But the entire thread is MADE by the smile on his face in that picture. I'm betting Dad's smile was pretty big too.


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

has octagon blinds i make 2x2 frame and half inch insulation then covered with camo material 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txhoghunter2 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think it looks good. Be a fun project!


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks good, but can you draw a bow inside?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## vietvet50 (Oct 18, 2006)

douglasjwood said:


> Looks good, but can you draw a bow inside?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Not in this one but one of the bigger ones I make You can.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highpinehunter1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice stand and nice deer


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

I think ALL your guys' diy blinds look awesome. I would be proud of any one of them-keep up the good work.


----------



## JCcypress (Sep 17, 2018)

mohican said:


> View attachment 6556289


awesome!


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome thread, and congrats to your son!


----------



## Disco89 (Oct 17, 2017)

Mohican said:


> What do you guys think? I am thinking of making these in my spare time.
> View attachment 6262335


Very cool. Great idea to have the vertical window in the corner!


----------



## R.A (Jun 30, 2015)

My is nothing fancy but has been in the woods for several months, with great results, I only use it for hog hunting at ground level.( Sorry for my English)









Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## schmidtlein7 (Aug 11, 2018)

They look amazing, but what sort of back-lighting do you get from all the windows?


----------



## mburnette14 (Sep 13, 2018)

Awesome blinds


----------



## Lon Moore (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice work.


----------



## hdbagger23 (Feb 26, 2018)

Good looking blind I just built one myself









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## douglasjwood (Apr 19, 2017)

I need to make one. Figure I'd insulate it to deaden the sound, plus keep it a little warmer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## muleman027 (Aug 24, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## Vex12 (Jul 25, 2017)

Nice work guys


----------



## Diamondback (Feb 13, 2019)

PJC60 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I all am for keeping costs low for the ambush.


----------



## PineyMan (Sep 16, 2018)

Small little box blind. Works good for shotgun/crossbow. Attached to the tree with some aluminum angle iron and lag bolts.


----------



## gator97dwb (Feb 22, 2009)

R.A said:


> My is nothing fancy but has been in the woods for several months, with great results, I only use it for hog hunting at ground level.( Sorry for my English)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This blends in great. Nice work.


----------



## 2xlung (Jul 12, 2014)

First class hunting there! Nice job!


----------



## Erat08 (Dec 7, 2018)

Nice looking build.


----------



## Dutchmaster (Aug 27, 2015)

Overkill


----------



## Dutchmaster (Aug 27, 2015)

Safe for buddy heater?


----------



## waldo320 (Sep 20, 2009)

Still cheaper than buying one!


----------



## blbhunt2 (Oct 15, 2018)

If you're in the market to buy one check out Never Blind Hunting Blinds on Facebook. Nicest I've seen, with lots of options to choose from. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 19CoHiBa75 (Feb 15, 2019)

Some really nice blinds made here, going to pick up a instant blind on clearance for $35 from Wally World down from $175.


----------



## Deli (Jun 12, 2006)

nice


----------



## DoubleO7 (Jul 7, 2017)

Mohican said:


> What do you guys think? I am thinking of making these in my spare time.
> View attachment 6262335


I think the corner windows are genius! Giving me some good ideas for a build this summer, thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Hsetraki (Nov 10, 2017)

awesome


----------



## Remarkable (Feb 16, 2019)

Cool !!!!


----------



## Surveyor61 (Apr 28, 2013)

Permanent is the way to go. Around here popups freak the deer out even when brushed in and left for a week or two. Nice designs.


----------



## Jig34 (Dec 31, 2017)

Looks nice


----------



## jon76 (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Thomahawk337 (Feb 20, 2019)

That's Awsome!


----------



## Thomahawk337 (Feb 20, 2019)

Measure never. Cut Once.


----------



## ayester (Feb 1, 2016)

Wow. Nice!!


----------



## Country Bucks2 (Dec 21, 2018)

nice


----------



## Tincher10 (Aug 13, 2018)

cheaper the better! nice job guys!


----------



## AR.Smitty (Jul 28, 2019)

Nice work! Looks great!


----------



## tedrh (May 16, 2014)

yes vertical windows would be nice


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

Outstanding..... looks great






made from my kids old swing set..


----------



## wesslee (Jul 31, 2019)

Looks great! Well done!


----------



## markkelleronx1w (Jul 30, 2019)

Anything with a roof is nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayescj21 (Aug 1, 2019)

Nice buck! I love to see the next generations out there!


----------



## nitr027 (Apr 11, 2019)

good looking stand


----------



## Masterbasser (Jul 19, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## Guesty33 (Jul 29, 2019)

Well done! I need this in my life! haha


----------

